
Hiring and retaining high quality programmers - bootload
http://darwinianweb.com/archive/2006/338.html
======
walesmd
Great article - I am one of those guys who dropped from college because I
simply couldn't see myself sitting in class learning about Nostradamus and
interpretive theater while I was thinking of the application I was building at
home.

I have since started college again (online courses) but dropping out for that
time was the best decision I ever made. Unfortunately, to many employers
require that piece of paper that says, "I know my stuff."

~~~
bootload
_'... I am one of those guys who dropped from college because I simply
couldn't see myself sitting in class learning about Nostradamus and
interpretive theater while I was thinking of the application I was building at
home ...'_

Being smart, determined and doing stuff is good. But learning in a formal (or
informal setting) has a couple of objectives. The first and most important one
is to teach you _how to learn_. The second some fundamental skills. The third
though cannot be taught, how to think.

To me original thinking backed up by skill and determination matters just as
much. But theres one other dimension that education measures. The ability to
complete.

 _'... Unfortunately, to many employers require that piece of paper that says,
"I know my stuff." ...'_

And it also does not demonstrate you can think. In fact it's really the bare
minimum requirement.

------
mukund
Great points. I agree with what the author says. In short they must be given
freedom/independence

